# Ooo, Red Eyes.



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

So, I don't know why but I have never liked red eyes on rats, I guess it scares me a little, just looking at red eyes and I have no idea, it just makes me shutter. Nothing else about a rat scares me, well, hairless, I don't like, but it doesn't scare me! 

I'm sure there are a lot of people on here who have rats with red eyes but I'm curious how many like and don't like the red eyes. Or if you have any opinions or anything to say about em. There has been a couple rats I have wanted to adopt but the red eyes they had, kept me away. :[


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Well my girl Coconut has ruby eyes, but the ruby-ness only shows up in pictures with flash. I thought she had black eyes for quite a while. I do actually really like the pink/noticeably red eyes though, even if none of my current rats have them ^_^


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

Mana said:


> Well my girl Coconut has ruby eyes, but the ruby-ness only shows up in pictures with flash. I thought she had black eyes for quite a while. I do actually really like the pink/noticeably red eyes though, even if none of my current rats have them ^_^


So ruby eyes only show up in the camera pictures?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think red and ruby-eyed rats have jewels for eyes,

You cannot tell me this lovely lady Faline with her ruby jewel eyes isn't beautiful?









Or this happy little girl Bronwen (she's my sweetest, kindest rat)









As someone involved in rescue I have had many of the "fancier" rats
like russian blues, pearl merles, pearls, agoutis, fawns, etc...but have always been drawn to the PEW.
I love PEW's partially because they are much aligned being "demon-eyed" and "plain ol' feeder rats", but mostly because my most wonderful rats have been PEW. Tons of personality. 

Btw


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you know it wasn't until recently that i got my first pink eyed rat. and her eyes are just so stunning and beautiful i could name her nothing else but Eyes. they really do look like jewels i think. i love after she's had a bath and is the whitest she'll be (she seems to like sleeping in the scrap food bowl so doesn't stay white long) and i hold her with the light full on in the living room and her eyes just glow! takes your breath away with her beauty. 

:lol: so i guess i'm a bit of a fan of the pink eyes you could say...


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

I honestly don't know why people are so afraid of the red eyes. It's mostly people who don't like rats who especially don't like the red eye thing.

I think whether they have it or not doesn't matter, just means they sway a little more.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Brain said:


> So ruby eyes only show up in the camera pictures?


That's the way it is with my girl, but that's not always the case. Sometimes they are obviously ruby. I didn't even know they could be ruby and look black... I was very surprised when I used flash in a picture once and saw a red-eyed Coconut! But I don't know how common it is for a rat to look black-eyed and actually have ruby-eyed.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]I don't mind what color eyes a rat has. But my mom wouldn't let me get a rat with red/pink eyes, so my rats have black eyes.. :? [/align]


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

i THINK two of my ratties have ruby eyes but they might just be red. They are dark most of the time but they don't quite look black.......just a very deep dark red. They glow red at night under the light! 

Anyhoo I admit that the PEW's perhaps creeped me out a bit but they only PEW's i've seen were in a pet store, so maybe they were sick/dirty/depressed? I just remember them looking sad. 

Now however I am a fan!!! The swaying made me nervous at first (thinking it could be neurological) but I'm just a worrywort, so I adjusted to the behavior


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

We all know pink-eyed rats, the PEW's and silver fawns, champagnes, etc. But Ruby-eyed's come in different shades. There are some obviously ruby and there are others that look almost black, a dark ruby. Take your rat over to a window and check in the light.  Coat colours are often linked to the eye colour. For eg. Agouti's have black eyes, which makes sense since they are the original wild rat colour and they have to have the best vision to survive. Beige rats always have ruby eyes, etc, etc.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

I love the ruby eyed rats. but black is also nice too.
I dont think I would be turned away by a rat with ruby or red eyes as a pet or anything.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

my little ratties are beige, so I guess they are def. ruby!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Oh I like pink eyed ratties!  

My Rose (who is beige & white) has dark ruby eyes. She also weaves (sways.) I think it makes her look very thoughtful.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I had a wonderful Ruby-eyed beige-hooded male rat, I named him Ruben lol. 
He was the cuddliest thing in the world! My Raziel would 'hang out' and was great that way, but Ruben would find a place to cuddle and brux and fall asleep. Maybe he was more clingy cuz his vision was not as good? He was awesome though ^^.


----------



## southpaw (Apr 8, 2007)

I definitely don't mind them at all. It's just an eye color *shrug*

The only thing I didn't like about having PEWs, was that there eyes glowed in pictures lol. Which isn't really anything bad but it was kind of annoying. It can be fixed in Photoshop though so no biggie. :wink: 

My mom doesn't like the red eyes, and when I was leaving to buy rats, she specifically told me nothing with red eyes...so I came home with two that I had red eyes. :lol:


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't like the red eye look, but it wouldn't stop me from getting a red eyed rat. I was at Petco looking at the young males and they were all huddled in the corner, then out of the pile a lil red eyed rat walked over to the glass and was tilting his head at me. He instantly made the list of rats to get after I get the cage.


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

I have two rats with ruby eyes, although they're really dark. They are almost black. My topaz rat, Tweek sways a lot but she seems to be able to see everything that goes on around here.

Given the choice I would go for one with black eyes though.


----------

